# Largest Non-Hotel Timeshare Networks



## wyatt-wyatt (Mar 26, 2012)

What are the major/largest timeshare companies that do not have their own section on the Tug BBS (i.e. other than Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt, Wyndham, Disney)?  What are they known for?  (i.e. who is their target market and what distinguishes them from the other major companies?)


----------



## wyatt-wyatt (Apr 1, 2012)

wyatt-wyatt said:


> What are the major/largest timeshare companies that do not have their own section on the Tug BBS (i.e. other than Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt, Wyndham, Disney)?  What are they known for?  (i.e. who is their target market and what distinguishes them from the other major companies?)



I know this question is very basic, but I've never been able to find a good list of the largest/most popular timeshare networks (i.e. places where a membership allows you to book at any of multiple properties around the country without needing to use RCI, etc.).  Can anyone round out my knowledge beyond the obvious ones (Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt, Starwood, Wyndham, Disney)?


----------



## amycurl (Apr 1, 2012)

The only other ones that I can think of that would fit your description would be Diamond, and maybe Westgate.


----------



## Gophesjo (Apr 1, 2012)

Bluegreen, Shell - I'll let others add more...


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 1, 2012)

VRI http://www.vriresorts.com/ comes to mind. Worldmark, but maybe that's too close to Wyndham. Vacations Internationale http://www.viresorts.com/ are  a couple I'm somewhat familiar with. Generally a little older, though well located and managed resorts. Expect lower MFs and less activities, though that would vary my location.

Jim


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 4, 2012)

Shell Vacations Club, Vacation Internationale, Worldmark (not the same as Wyndham)


----------



## wyatt-wyatt (Apr 4, 2012)

amycurl said:


> The only other ones that I can think of that would fit your description would be Diamond, and maybe Westgate.



Diamond seems quite large.  I'm surprised I hadn't heard of it before.  What is its reputation in terms of quality, cost, target market, etc.?


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 5, 2012)

wyatt-wyatt said:


> Diamond seems quite large.  I'm surprised I hadn't heard of it before.  What is its reputation in terms of quality, cost, target market, etc.?




Diamond Resorts International is the company that bought out Sunterra from bankruptcy. Quality has imporved dramatically from when Sunterra was the management company, as have the MF's. MF's under Sunterra was some of the lower fee's in the industry, thus, bankruptcy via poor management. DRI is just the opposite. MF's are some of the highest in the industry but, the resorts are maintained and the quality is becoming more standardized across the brand.


----------



## fluke (Apr 5, 2012)

I would also add that Diamond continues to expand with several recent acquisitions.

However, I have seen some inconsistencies in the quality of some of the resorts (I had a really bad experience specifically at Daytona Beach Regency).  But I think these will probably equal out over time.


----------



## wyatt-wyatt (Apr 7, 2012)

OK, so based on posts so far, it looks like the list is:

Diamond
Westgate
Bluegreen
Shell
VRI
Vacations Internationale
Worldmark (operated by Wyndham, but not the same)

Do all these systems utilize a currency (points) to allow owners at one resort to easily utilize others?  Or are they really loose networks of privately owned resorts similar to RCI or IL where you trade a week for whatever else other owners have traded in?

I currently own a membership with Melia (which has good Mexican, Dominican, and European locations) and Wyndham (good Florida locations).  I have younger children and live in New England.  We like timeshares for the money it can save buy cooking in the room.  I’m interested in a network that will either have additional geographic coverage (such as New England beach areas, or the Caribbean beyond DR), or which will provide same coverage at either (a) same annual MF price but higher quality, or (b) same quality but lower annual MF price.

Any recommendations?


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 7, 2012)

I just thought of another:

InnSeason Points

InnSeaon resorts are all in New England.  I have no experience with InnSeason points, so I can't say whether they are something worth pursuing.

As you know, Wyndham has resorts in Newport, the Berkshires, Vermont, the Poconos,  and Quebec....so it is a pretty good mini-system for the New England area


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is a link to VRI's NorthEast offerings: http://www.8664myvacation.com/northeast/index.html Note that they are not a 'point' system, just exchange like for like and are upgradeable as in you can upgrade to a 2br with your 1br deposit for a reasonable price- if available. Plus with their own in-house exchange company, VRI*ety, you don't have RCI dues and VRI*ety exchanges are under $100.

Might just work for you.

Jim


----------



## presley (Apr 7, 2012)

wyatt-wyatt said:


> OK, so based on posts so far, it looks like the list is:
> 
> Diamond
> Westgate
> ...



Worldmark is all points based.  If you buy Worldmark points, you can book any Worldmark resort.  There is no fee for booking any of their own resorts.

However, I don't see any in the locations that you mentioned above.  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/  The blue dots in that link show all the worldmark properties.  

Worldmark exchanges into both RCI and II at the highest trading power.  So, if you know of resorts that you want via either of those, you could buy worldmark points to use for an exchange that way.  The annual dues are very low for Worldmark compared to other timeshares.  10,000 Worldmark credits will give you any 2 bedroom in any season from RCI.  The annual dues on the credits is only $608.  Here is a link to a current list of Worldmark annual dues.
http://www.wmcredits.net/maintenancefees.html


----------



## fluke (Apr 9, 2012)

wyatt-wyatt said:


> OK, so based on posts so far, it looks like the list is:
> 
> Diamond
> Westgate
> ...



Diamond has both directly owned/managed resorts and affiliated (exchanged) resorts but has a large amount (?200) of directly owned/managed properties.

It is a points system but it requires at least a small retail purchase to fully utilize.

Geographically it doesn't seem like a good fit. It has 2 owned/managed resorts on St. Maarten and a few affiliates on DR and I think Jamaica.  I know the new england resorts are affiliates and I have heard complaints about availabilty.  I don't have personal experience with them.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 9, 2012)

fluke said:


> Diamond has both directly owned/managed resorts and affiliated (exchanged) resorts but has a large amount (?200) of directly owned/managed properties.
> 
> It is a points system but it requires at least a small retail purchase to fully utilize.
> 
> Geographically it doesn't seem like a good fit. It has 2 owned/managed resorts on St. Maarten and a few affiliates on DR and I think Jamaica.  I know the new england resorts are affiliates and I have heard complaints about availabilty.  I don't have personal experience with them.


 
On the occasions when I have looked at the points requirements for Diamonds affiliated resorts, I've concluded that using points wasn't a very good deal.  The only exception I've found is with the Vacation Internationale inventory that makes it way into the Diamond system.  But that's kind of a unique affiliate relationship in that Diamond's Club actually controls some inventory in the VI system.  (That's because during the time when Sunterra was the VI resort manager, Sunterra was selling membership in Club Sunterra to VI owners. When DRI acquired Sunterra, those VI-based Club Sunterra memberships were absorbed into DRI's Club.)


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 11, 2012)

*Points*



wyatt-wyatt said:


> OK, so based on posts so far, it looks like the list is:
> 
> Diamond
> Westgate
> ...



Vacation Internationale and Worldmark are similar in that all points are good at all resorts in the network and that the properties are all owned by an owners trust.  With VI, you can book a single night or more at any time.  With Worldmark they have Red season where you must book a full week (until 90 days out).

Shell Vacations has a bit more complicated structure.  They are divided into various "clubs" like Hawaii, California, Southwest.  Resorts fall into one of the clubs.  You can reserve 12 months out in your home club but only 9 months out in the other clubs.  Maintenance fees vary by club as well.  However, once you are within the 9 month window you can use your points at any resort.


----------

